# GEOM_PART Integrity Failed MBR



## shak (Aug 14, 2019)

[Solved]
Hi guys!

I am trying to ditch Arch and try FreeBSD since I believe it suits me but I can't even get to the installer. I am writing the image on the USB as per the instructions.

`dd if=FreeBSD-10.2-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img of=/dev/da0 bs=1M conv=sync`

I keep getting the message displayed on the screenshot

https://imgur.com/a/elKXhBL

I have tried creating a GPT partition table prior to writing the image. Still the same message. Any ideas?


----------



## Crivens (Aug 14, 2019)

Well 10.2 is a bit on the dusty side but: your stick's firmware reports 1 sector of 512 bytes to the driver, so anything in that mbr will be outside. Switch that stick and try again.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 15, 2019)

Please don't start with a version that's been end-of-life for almost 3 years. 









						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## shak (Aug 15, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Please don't start with a version that's been end-of-life for almost 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOrry for the example. What i meant is that i used that example from the wiki and used the Freebsd 12.0 release. 

More specifically this is the command i used :

dd if=FreeBSD-12.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img of=/dev/sdc bs=1M conv=sync

I will give it a shot and try another stick. This one is 64gb and usb 3.0 . Maybe it has issues


----------



## shak (Aug 16, 2019)

Crivens said:


> Well 10.2 is a bit on the dusty side but: your stick's firmware reports 1 sector of 512 bytes to the driver, so anything in that mbr will be outside. Switch that stick and try again.



Changing stick worked. Thanks


----------

